# Expensive Herbicides



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I never remember how much I paid for them when they're working. :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My once-lush yards are suffering from the merciless heat wave.

I am now counting on a tropical storm or hurricane to get me out of this drought.

Then I am going to test your theory, because my weeds are in full revolt, attempting a takeover now.

Time to bring out the carpet bomber sprayer, and drop some payload to stop the latest invasion.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Definitely agree, it's a tough bullet to bite, but it's all worth it. Definitely getting specticle Flo for next season. I'm going to spray in the morning :thumbup:


----------

